# stop crying lol



## thatdickcoworker (Jan 5, 2022)

all you dc vets need to chill about new hires. everyone needs to make ends meet, not just you guys. you guys sound like little children whining about not getting sign on bonuses lmao. some new hires bust their ass actually. everyday.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 5, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> all you dc vets need to chill about new hires. everyone needs to make ends meet, not just you guys. you guys sound like little children whining about not getting sign on bonuses lmao. some new hires bust their ass actually. everyday.


Excellent name choice


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 5, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> all you dc vets need to chill about new hires. everyone needs to make ends meet, not just you guys. you guys sound like little children whining about not getting sign on bonuses lmao. some new hires bust their ass actually. everyday.


Only if you have the equipment to do the job.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 5, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> all you dc vets need to chill about new hires. everyone needs to make ends meet, not just you guys. you guys sound like little children whining about not getting sign on bonuses lmao. some new hires bust their ass actually. everyday.



They do? 
Every single new hire we have or had in the entire building covering all shifts, all departments has not hit 100% a single time.
Not once have they even been close.

But they are busting their asses?
Our veterans hit 100% and more every single day.  Sick, injured, tired etc..  they do their job.

Those who have worked for target for more than the past year are annoyed because we have watched for years people get harassed,  abused and fired for being at 98%.  Having 10 minutes of downtime calling in 3 times in a year etc..
What goes on everyday would have never been allowed.  We would of been fired our first week if we acted like these "hard working" new hires.

We have many new hires who have never worked a full week. Some have never finished a shift.
Have Hundreds of hours accountable.  But yeah they deserve a bonus.
But I have missed zero days this entire pandemic working 60 hour weeks and have over achieved every single shift get a big pile of nothing.
I could go on.
But you need to pull your head out of your ass.

These people are absolute lazy worthless jokes


----------



## jenna (Jan 5, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> all you dc vets need to chill about new hires. everyone needs to make ends meet, not just you guys. you guys sound like little children whining about not getting sign on bonuses lmao. some new hires bust their ass actually. everyday.



You have 4 posts on this forum.  In 3 posts you are whining about the long time workers at the DC.

ETA:  might want to take your own advice.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> They do?
> Every single new hire we have or had in the entire building covering all shifts, all departments has not hit 100% a single time.
> Not once have they even been close.
> 
> ...


So…..there shouldn’t be any new hires? Ever?


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 6, 2022)

Imagine focusing your disdain at each other instead of your shit pay and crummy working conditions.

Bruh.


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 6, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> So…..there shouldn’t be any new hires? Ever?


Not when they are pushing hours out of the building.  There should never be more people scheduled on any single shift than there is available equipment for them to use, or available packing mods for them to work in.  But they have to over schedule, because if all the call ins, which are predominately the newer hires.  Johnyj7657 makes very valid points. The expectations have become so relaxed for all the new hires over the past year, yet they are given huge hiring bonuses.  And people wonder why it’s an us vs them mentality In the buildings.  Look at the fairness factor, who carries the most prod, who takes multiple “COVID“ leaves, who has the most call ins and leaves early sick every week.  Target should reward their performers, not new hires just because they happened to be hired during the pandemic.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 6, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Not when they are pushing hours out of the building.  There should never be more people scheduled on any single shift than there is available equipment for them to use, or available packing mods for them to work in.  But they have to over schedule, because if all the call ins, which are predominately the newer hires.  Johnyj7657 makes very valid points. The expectations have become so relaxed for all the new hires over the past year, yet they are given huge hiring bonuses.  And people wonder why it’s an us vs them mentality In the buildings.  Look at the fairness factor, who carries the most prod, who takes multiple “COVID“ leaves, who has the most call ins and leaves early sick every week.  Target should reward their performers, not new hires just because they happened to be hired during the pandemic.


Overscheduling to account for call-ins is not a target problem, it's a leadership problem.

Hold the people who call in constantly accountable and remove them if necessary - then hire new people who come to work when scheduled.

Sign-on bonuses are industry standard at the moment.  If you want one, quit and go find a new job that offers one.

The narrative is us vs them - you're fooling yourselves into thinking new hires or vets are the problem.  You're dividing your workforce with useless rhetoric while Target collects the money and watches.  They can afford to provide bonuses to all of you - that should be where the real ire is.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 6, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Not when they are pushing hours out of the building.  There should never be more people scheduled on any single shift than there is available equipment for them to use, or available packing mods for them to work in.  But they have to over schedule, because if all the call ins, which are predominately the newer hires.  Johnyj7657 makes very valid points. The expectations have become so relaxed for all the new hires over the past year, yet they are given huge hiring bonuses.  And people wonder why it’s an us vs them mentality In the buildings.  Look at the fairness factor, who carries the most prod, who takes multiple “COVID“ leaves, who has the most call ins and leaves early sick every week.  Target should reward their performers, not new hires just because they happened to be hired during the pandemic.


Like @60SecondsRemaining said 
“
Overscheduling to account for call-ins is not a target problem, it's a leadership problem.

Hold the people who call in constantly accountable and remove them if necessary - then hire new people who come to work when scheduled.

Sign-on bonuses are industry standard at the moment. If you want one, quit and go find a new job that offers one.

The narrative is us vs them - you're fooling yourselves into thinking new hires or vets are the problem. You're dividing your workforce with useless rhetoric while Target collects the money and watches. They can afford to provide bonuses to all of you - that should be where the real ire is.”


----------



## brizzality (Jan 6, 2022)

1/3 of warehousing out last night due to call off or Covid. Lol


----------



## jenna (Jan 6, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Overscheduling to account for call-ins is not a target problem, it's a leadership problem.
> 
> Hold the people who call in constantly accountable and remove them if necessary - then hire new people who come to work when scheduled.
> 
> ...



Meh.  It's ok to be irritated with Target corp, Target DC/store Leaders, AND the new hires.

aka - there's no real accountability in the stores, either.  Corp sees us as expendable, Leaders don't handle the slackers/perpetual call outs, and the slackers/perpetual call-outs make everyone's job more difficult.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 6, 2022)

jenna said:


> Meh.  It's ok to be irritated with Target corp, Target DC/store Leaders, AND the new hires.
> 
> aka - there's no real accountability in the stores, either.  Corp sees us as expendable, Leaders don't handle the slackers/perpetual call outs, and the slackers/perpetual call-outs make everyone's job more difficult.



But, but, you can EXTEND to make up for those slackers/perpetual call-outs. Please? Pretty Please? Just extend to get us caught up. Just this once and we won't ask again until next week tomorrow.

Nah. I'd rather not. It's January. I planned to rest more, so that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## RWTM (Jan 8, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> all you dc vets need to chill about new hires. everyone needs to make ends meet, not just you guys. you guys sound like little children whining about not getting sign on bonuses lmao. some new hires bust their ass actually. everyday.


🙋‍♂️, I hate closing new hire doors bc I have to unload the 5 pallets of ncon that they didn’t bother to wheel in their trailer


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 8, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Overscheduling to account for call-ins is not a target problem, it's a leadership problem.
> 
> Hold the people who call in constantly accountable and remove them if necessary - then hire new people who come to work when scheduled.
> 
> ...


Of course it’s an us vs them mentality l, how could it not?  New hires perform at 60%, have boatloads of accountable time and still get a bonus. Vets are still expected to perform at 100%, get questioned when they call out and don’t get a $2k bonus for basically having a pulse. Needles in the parking lot, people smoking/vaping pot in the bathrooms. Glad to see where that bonus goes.


----------



## thatdickcoworker (Jan 8, 2022)

the karen energy is strong on thus forum.. you all need to chillllll. again, not every new hire doesn't work hard. that is such an ignorant/selfish way of thinking. they brought me on as a fulltime member now as well as 70% of the other new hires because the dc I'm at is bleeding dry. new hires is not where you guys should be directing your anger towards, it should be towards these phony OM'S, the hilariously bad hiring process, and supervision during work hours which is close to NONE. blame the big man. its their fault for hir8ng so many scrubs and letting go good vets. again, i was just upset because alot of new people are trying to make this a legit long time job like me.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 8, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> the karen energy is strong on thus forum.. you all need to chillllll. again, not every new hire doesn't work hard. that is such an ignorant/selfish way of thinking. they brought me on as a fulltime member now as well as 70% of the other new hires because the dc I'm at is bleeding dry. new hires is not where you guys should be directing your anger towards, it should be towards these phony OM'S, the hilariously bad hiring process, and supervision during work hours which is close to NONE. blame the big man. its their fault for hir8ng so many scrubs and letting go good vets. again, i was just upset because alot of new people are trying to make this a legit long time job like me.


There are some good new hires but they are far and few between. I would say 20-25% of new hires are average to excellent. The rest are awful and for the most part it’s simply because they know they can get away with it.  Having multiple hours a day with 0 (zero) ssps picked is insane, but the world is in a worker shortage so spot will keep anyone with a light pulse.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 8, 2022)

Don’t worry, if he’s still around next year he will be complaining about the idiot new hires. He’s too fresh at this point.


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 8, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Don’t worry, if he’s still around next year he will be complaining about the idiot new hires. He’s too fresh at this point.


Plus he received that huge bonus for his 70-80% contribution.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 8, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Plus he received that huge bonus for his 70-80% contribution.


And hasn't been through any raises in minimum wage where those above the raise get nothing while the newbies get a 20% raise for showing up to work the next day.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 10, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Of course it’s an us vs them mentality l, how could it not?  New hires perform at 60%, have boatloads of accountable time and still get a bonus. Vets are still expected to perform at 100%, get questioned when they call out and don’t get a $2k bonus for basically having a pulse. Needles in the parking lot, people smoking/vaping pot in the bathrooms. Glad to see where that bonus goes.



All of these are problems stemming from your leadership.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 11, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Don’t worry, if he’s still around next year he will be complaining about the idiot new hires. He’s too fresh at this point.


I feel for this team member because new hires do catch all the flak.  Inflation is an equalizer so even though they have bonuses, it doesn't help that the cost of everything is going through the roof right now.  So I say stick by your fellow team members and flip the bird at inflation.  

Inflation is the rise of Agent Smith.  It's the equation trying to balance itself.  The only way we will get there is together.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jan 17, 2022)

At least us longtimers get:

-More pay by being topped out. Takes them 3 yrs to get there.
-more vacation
-if we are wise we have had the benefit of stacking up our 401k for many yrs which builds on itself compound interest and is kind of like extra pay. Now this gets into a gray area as anyone has the same opportunity to do this over time, it is not technically a benefit, just in practice.
-those of use who started before 2009 also get essentially extra pay for the pension thingy. I get 3% pay credits for example, free money. Now the pension is small compared to 401k since it is a capped interest rate, but hey moneys money and it's free. I will forever remember a coworker explaining to someone "hey, even if it's only a tank of gas a month when youre retired, it's completely free".
-A lot of the longtimers have now graduated to perennial cushy do nothing jobs, even if they dont have a title. Just not me, lol.
- More seniority on the mass vacation, although IMO this is limited benefit  due to it really only counting for your 1st choice! Anybody else's 1st choice will beat your 2nd choice etc.


Also there is always some people with strong work ethic, even new hires. We have a newish guy who is already one of the hardest workers in CA, often at the top of the locations picked charts. Same goes for a few new (ish) packers. People vary.


----------

